# ELF pattern



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I am looking for an adult size Elf costume pattern.

any one have one they would sell,
or,,,
any one know a good place to get a nice one quickly...

I am also looking for the shoes and hat.

TIA


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I made an elf costume years ago (won't go into how many years :0) ) but all I did was make a straight tunic out of felt, and cut points on the bottom. I sewed bells on the points and wore a red rope belt with it. Under it I wore red tights and a red turtleneck long sleeved tee shirt. I'll go hunt for a picture of it and post it. Like I said, super simple. I found elf shoes at a Dollar store that were actually slippers but they worked just fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you cc
I know this may sound crazy,but,,
I am looking for a very extravagant type outfit

I could make just a straight tunic type top but would prefer 
some thing with alot of detail,
I am looking for an awesome awesome elf outfit

I can't seem to find the words to explain what I am trying to say
Thank you for your post,,
and I would love to see your pics
thanks again


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okey' Dokey..... that extravagant is what got to me.....

Just how extravagent? What is the wearing area? Can you use satins, and brocades for accents? Oh my....

Theatre type, 
Sounds as if I'll have to think of when I helped the Arts School Drama teacher... working with her, gave me more imagination....

Details please.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - here's the START...... I have not addressed the head or the turned up toed shoes for the feet.

Kwik Sew patterns for consideration:

Leggings 3636
Top 3603
or 
Tunic & leggings #3463 (my choice)
http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_thumbs.cfm?End=60&Start=49&QL=MissTopBlouse&Cat=Misses&Level=Tops

That page will show 3463, but see the jacket to the right 3462


These are multisized, and Kwik Sew is easy sewing.

If you are going ELF colors (tans, greens, maybe some blue, golden, etc. = wood colors) the leggings in the richest dark color you like (pick tunic fabric first and get a color of it).

then the Tunic... That's another knit (tiny zigzag stitches or serger sewing). Pick your most wonderful stretch in the wood colors - I would chose a print if there is one, over a solid... if a solid, neck and cuff area and hem in a golden braided design in leaf designs, acorn appliques, etc.

then the jacket 3462, the light blue version. Pick a lighter color of the woods and use it.....the reason I like this is the cascading ruffle down the top (not a real ruffle ruffle)..... that cascade is begging for a line of either braid or if going theatrical fine rhinestones.

For your feet..... either ankle boots with turned down ankle area...

Well look what google brings up:

http://www.thefind.com/apparel/info-elf-boots 
Any of these would do, or make a shoe cover (same a skate covers for ice skaters) that have the lines of any of those shoes.
I like this style the best:
http://www.courtandcastledolls.com/jn15cepoelfa1.html



Now for the head.....
http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_detail.cfm?pid=3481&QL=MissOuterwear 
the bottom right kerchief... the band can match the jacket and the scarf the tunic. And you can get designs on the band...

This is not elfish yet ! But get you some elf ears... instantly elf

or an alpine style hat
http://www.anytimecostumes.com/ecommerce/control/product/~product_id=0020FEX276



That's the "normal version" (real normal aren't I?)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now the FUN - Extreme version....

Same patterns.....

The fabrics are going to make the difference.

It's almost a jester as the colors, but a jester is really a court elf....

I'd go into the rich jewel colors of turquoise, teal, purple, violet, emerald green, ruby reds - all the embelishments would be gold or silver or irredicsent cords or tiny rhinestones in the designs you choose (hand placed with glue or the heat sink/iron on designs

something such as this...

http://www.mjtrim.com/Catalog/Product/1047289/36537/36537.aspx 
around the cuff and hem edges...
these are expensive but the idea is what I'm telling you about...

http://www.mjtrim.com/Catalog/Category/447.aspx
rhinestones to think about using....


Dark rich leggings
maybe mid range colored tunic with the embelishments
make a hat similar to the ones of newspaper folded when a child, that almost Robin Hood style but in some rich color and a small feather maybe on the side. And I'd still have the jacket (or more than one for changes, also it would be like an apron for dirt)... get brocade, or satin, or the richest thing you can think of (or poor colors on one side, and reversable to RICH looking)


Still starting to think...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Or a Snow Dove Elf....... almost a Fairy...


Get medium dove gray leggings, and if the fabric can be shot with irredisent threads - great, or hand sew/heat set a few tiny crystal aurora boralis rhinestones randomly on the leggings..... twinkle effect....

Then the tunic very light pearl color, maybe with a cast of pink.... if the fabric could be rich there, maybe color shifting, with the dove grey, petal pink and aurora crystals on the cuffs, neck and hem....

The jacket a deeper rose color or a medium gray... the designs on it in tiny rhinestone of the other color 75%, it's color about 15% and crystal auroras 10%....... sorta denser near the edge of sleeves, hem and the ruffle - so when you move, you'd twinkle with enchantment.

Shoes Ballet type slippers with a buckel of rhinestones or a biggish bow.

For the hat.... something a bit like a Santa hat... in the two colors of the tunic and jacket and mix of rhinestones.

Remember the ears....

Angie


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW,,,
you are about as normal as me,lol

I like the jacket#3462 I think it could be modified to an elf jacket

I really don't want the traditional tunic style costume.
I am thinking on the lines of what you may see at disney world,lol...
or some such place..very elegant..and theatrical.
I like the woodsy colors, (not sure about the acorns on a christmassy costume) but one the elf one for other than christmas that idea rocks......

but I still can't get my mind wrapped around the whole outfit,ya know...

Also, I do not want a elfie hat,sort of like a robin hood type hat,, dressed up..lol
as for the shoes,,no I don't want traditional elf ones,,I want the shoes ,,ummm, man I just don't know how to explain them,,I will work on that,ok

I am sure all of this is "Clear as mud" right,lol

thank you so much for the help.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now Princess..... 

http://www.kwiksew.com/Catalog/cat_detail.cfm?pid=3331&QL=MissLeotards

I love this with the long skirt for the beginning of a Princess.... it's active wear - and could be an Ice Skating outfit,...

But look at it and imagine a pale rainbow of colors in the skirt... and my favorite rhinestones sprinkled (clear aurora squines work well, or holographic sequins fake rhinestone from about 18 inches away).

then the top out of a velvet stretch lycra, or if going expensive cracked ice stretch lycra.... Well, I am having trouble finding it with that name now.. ($90 a yard a few years ago) It's a heavy glitter type of fabric that is stretch and sparkles and needs NOTHING else....

clear low heels with those rhinestones on them.... Cinderella type.

And a tiara


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you seen the hiking boots that have the ankle area that folds down? I think those would make excellent elf boot and easy to wear for a good while.

Now I have to go check out a Disney elf....


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Angie, your last post sounds exactly like I invisioned the "fairy" or "princess" costume....
wow...

and "snow Dove Elf,,I LOVE IT..

awesome ideas sister...

to answer your question in the p.m.
no I am not going to sew these,,,
I haven't the talent or the machine!!!!!

Thank you again for all your ideas...
you rock!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Not the snow white little guys? 

Then we need pointed ragged edge on the tunic/top.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

If I could find a snazzy pair of hiking boots that may work wonderfully..,
maybe the fold down white furry like stuff,,,
Correct on the ragged edge,but not ripped like ragged.

not sure what you mean "snow white little guys"??????


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

OzarkHmsteaders said:


> Angie, your last post sounds exactly like I invisioned the "fairy" or "princess" costume....
> wow...
> 
> and "snow Dove Elf,,I LOVE IT..
> ...


We may have to talk - this is what I DO, when I'm doing what I want....

And I do have all the equipment... I make competition ice skating costumes from time to time.. (getting ready to make the Nutcracker's for Nutcracker on Ice).

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.jalie.com/robe-patinage-pirate.html

Check the skirt on the dark blue in the background.... Tinkerbell effect.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

WOOOHOOOO, nutcracker is on my list for next year.:sing:

:sing::sing::sing::sing::sing:
man I will never get to sleep tonight,,
too much goin on in my little elf sized brain now:sing:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Variation of this for Princess.....



The back, for a princess would not have the train...



(a wedding dress I made... )


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

actually these guys outfits would adapt really well to an Elf....

(the grooms men/brides brothers)


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

cute but I'm going to need a little bit more fabric,,lol

I want to be able to bend over to pick up presents and not have to worry about my behind hanging out,,
know what I mean,lol
that, and I have just a little bit too much age to get by with that!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The skirt on this one would be a good effect possibly. it is that sequin fabric in diamond, sewn onto the skirt and outlined with strands of black sequins.


this is from the Arts school - it's a girls clown costume she drew, and I made from a 5th grader's pencil drawing....


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

unbelievable,,I looked at that dress pattern today,,(the princess dress)

The Lord sure works in mysterious ways huh,

I don't care for the little guys outfits for me,but,,
those sure are some handsome young fellas


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just some things to think on....:rock::sing:


Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.simplicity.com/p-3045-adult-costumes.aspx

{Pattern 2542


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Do you remember the original, early 1970's "Gunnie Sax" patterns. All girly and ribbons and lace and full skirts? I have some of them yet.... that would be prime Princess dresses in the right fabrics....


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm thinking ,,,No on the clown dress,,
I think my clown costume needs to be a "traditional"clown
and with pants,I don't know why, I just think the dress doesn't do it for me.

I was a clown for about 20 years,here and there,
doing different fundraisers,
and I always went to school to my kid class rooms when they were little,
did a few parades and such, and I loved it,,but I think the other characters will be better suited for ,,todays purpose..ya know


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for just funnnnnnnnnn

2559 (I just think these are little and cute)

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1518-costumes.aspx



2569 These are Princesses!!!! 

http://www.simplicity.com/p-1528-costumes.aspx


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I do remember them..
and I think you are right too,
I see it in my mind as girlie and a full skirt.

the princess one I have til march to get that one figured out and done,,
first party as princess is the week-end of March 20.
my princess grand daughter will be 5,
I will get to experiment with her on that one,lol

of course we all know SHE is the princess, just ask her Daddy,and her mommy and all of her grand mas,,she has 5 of us.
and yes, I am her fav...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ignore the clown dress, but look just at the diamonds on the skirt... possible effect to use on what you end up with... inexpensive but eye catching... (compared to rhinestones).



there, no you only see the effect of the fabric on fabric edged in sequins... this could go down the center of clown sleeves or legs... or .......


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

yep, adorable,

i wonder,,looking at tink's skirt part, I wonder how that would look layered,several layers???


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I do think I would like the little diamonds better than rhinestones 
If it were a shimmery like ,,like you said earlier.

I can't believe you just cut up that little girls dress..
that could be a clown with tears,lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I made that little girls dress and that is exactly how she drew it....

I just do these things, from drawing and such... And I know my sparkly fabrics! (Mom says I'm either a gypsy {travel and sparkles} or a magpie {sparkle collector})

A good bit of this stuff I could make something similar with things around the house....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

OzarkHmsteaders said:


> yep, adorable,
> 
> i wonder,,looking at tink's skirt part, I wonder how that would look layered,several layers???


I would look wonderful..... at least 3 or 4 or more layers with the points off set so one is not exactly on top of the other....


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

my thoughts too on the layers and the points being off set,

funny, my mom always called me her little gypsy,
and thats one of my horses names too,lol

ok, I have got to get to bed here shortly,
I will check back when I get off work tomorrow ,or in the am if I can get to it early.
thanks so very much...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

fabric.com


I just got a sales email from them. They have burned out designed velvet... might be a site to look through for fabric ideas...


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks, I will have to wait til this evening,,
no time to look at fabric this am..


----------

